# Saw new A3 in Conneticut!!!



## RonsR32 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!!*

Yea I was on 95 North in North Stonington area, around exit 92 and on the other side of the highway there was a truck filled with New Jetta's and there was one bright red A3!!!!!!










_Modified by RonsR32 at 6:36 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Conneticut!!! (RonsR32)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonsR32 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Conneticut!!! (VDUBRACER187)*

Yea a few days ago I swear I saw a red one fly by me at the dealership...I SWEAR...


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (RonsR32)*

Me too, they have a blk A3 spotback at Hoffman in East hartford, its got tan leather and the 2.0t. looks nice


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (TKVW)*

Already hit Vegas too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (wolfgrs)*

They are at the dealer here. . .sat in them. So nice but not they need to lose two damn doors!


----------



## RonsR32 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (VR6-Racer)*

Yea 2 doors would be nice...4 years ago I was in Cancun and saw a S3 2 door...IT WAS REALLY COOL.


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (RonsR32)*

I have been living in Melbourne, OZ for the last couple of months and see S3's a couple times a week. Makes my mouth water every time.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Saw new A3 in Connecticut!!! (RoofusX)*

Hey Roofus.... come visit on the Australia forum sometime....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=137


----------

